# Which breed?



## stuart2605 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi all. New to this. We adopted this rabbit yesterday. She had been abused by her old owners. Her name is Sooty (changed from old name in case she associates it with beatings etc). Could someone tell me what breed she is. I have looked everywhere and cannot find it. Thanks. Stuart


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 13, 2014)

That photo doesn't really tell much of anything other then shes a rabbit .
We will need more information from you and some better photos to get a shot at even trying to guess what might be in her.
Please use this guide to help you include more information. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
Age, weight, and proper side view and front on photos.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that she was abused. Who in the hell is going to abuse a beautiful animal like that! What a beast.. I've said this a million times before but I hope there is a special place in hell for that person. 

Your new baby looks like a tan and a very cute one at that! Please give her tons of nose rubs and some treats and
you guys are the best to get her out of that situation. You truly are her rescuers!

Vanessa



*tan rabbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Tan*_*rabbit*&#8206;Wikipedia


The _Tan rabbit_ is a small fancy breed of rabbit shown throughout the world. While originally from England, in recent years they have gained popularity in the *...*&#8206;About Tans - &#8206;Breeding - &#8206;Showing - &#8206;See also


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi thanks for replies. She is like a whippet at the moment and won't stay still for many pictures


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 13, 2014)

Around 3 years old.


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 13, 2014)

These are all the pics I can get.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi & :welcome1 to you & Sooty!
So glad that you adopted Sooty & now she has a wonderful home who loves her! RO is the place to come to learn more & to meet/chat with other bunny lovers! Everyone is so friendly & helpful! Sorry to say I can't help with her breed but there are many more experienced members here who might be able to shed some light on it for you. Make sure she has lots of good horse quality hay all the time as well as water. I like to use the heavy ceramic bowls for water. Glad you & Sooty have joined us & I hope you will make yourselves at home here at RO!


----------



## Nadege (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww poor little baby. Glad she's found a new home


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 13, 2014)

She looks a lot like Bandit, Azerane's bunny


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 13, 2014)

Tauntz said:


> Hi & :welcome1 to you & Sooty!
> So glad that you adopted Sooty & now she has a wonderful home who loves her! RO is the place to come to learn more & to meet/chat with other bunny lovers! Everyone is so friendly & helpful! Sorry to say I can't help with her breed but there are many more experienced members here who might be able to shed some light on it for you. Make sure she has lots of good horse quality hay all the time as well as water. I like to use the heavy ceramic bowls for water. Glad you & Sooty have joined us & I hope you will make yourselves at home here at RO!



Thanks for the idea tauntz i am having a hell of a time trying to keep water in with Stewie without the lil bugger dumping it lol...the heavy ceramic bowls would be the ticket :bunny18


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to RO you and Sooty...Very sweet bun she looks like..Sorry to hear she was abused before you got her but she will have all the love she needs now :big wink:...as for her breed can't even guess on that but there are sites here that you can go to in the forum to help ya out.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

stuart2605 said:


> These are all the pics I can get.



What a cutie. Sooty looks like a tan. I don't know if you looked up any of the info I posted earlier..here is one picture of a tan.. 

Vanessa


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you know how much your bunny weighs? Also can you post a belly picture? From the first picture she almost looked like one of my bucks. When I saw the second picture her belly looks almost white or cream and that is certainly not what a tan should have. 

If she has white or cream on her belly then her color is blue otter and the breed could very well be just a mix.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

woahlookitsme said:


> Do you know how much your bunny weighs? Also can you post a belly picture? From the first picture she almost looked like one of my bucks. When I saw the second picture her belly looks almost white or cream and that is certainly not what a tan should have.
> 
> If she has white or cream on her belly then her color is blue otter and the breed could very well be just a mix.



Yeah the first pic she looks tan second color is a bit different but could be the lighting other pic looks like a tan... so we shall see... but thanks for pitching in there... maybe we can help figure out what she has!

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Feb 13, 2014)

The colour is smoke pearl marten. Just like Bandit  I'm not sure of the breed though, as many breeds I believe have that colouring. Is she full grown?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 14, 2014)

Color doesn't look smoke pearl to me because there is no shading. I am seeing definitely a blue. I'm pretty sure it's an otter not marten due to the tan markings on the nape of the neck and nostrils. Martens have the same tan pattern but are white where as otters have red/tan markings as well.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the extra info about the differences  I don't see any tan on the nostrils, but I think I can see where you're seeing the tan on the nape. I personally see shading on the head and ears, and maybe the tail (though it could be shadowed). It's hard to tell with the images, wouldn't mind seeing some more.


----------



## selbert (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome sooty! Those look like the same, if not very similar markings of Dope, I've always wondered what "colour" he was! However, I am terrible with ay breeds that aren't lops, giants or rex's and that's only cause they're the easy ones haha. Hope you solve the mystery and all my best with Sooty and his undoubtably mischievous adventures! 

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## glittermomma (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome Sooty & Momma <3 glad she has found a forever home with you!


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all. Thanks for the replies. Ill try and get some more pictures as requested.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2014)

Mini of some sort. In profile, she looks just like our Cosmo--he's a rescue from Northern CA so we don't know his lineage--anyway, we only care about happy and healthy.


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 14, 2014)

Few more pics. Trying to find pet insurance and they ask for breed. Thanks to all the posts so far. I have looked each one up


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 14, 2014)

She has a white belly


----------



## stuart2605 (Feb 14, 2014)

She's fully grown


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 14, 2014)

How much does she weigh?

Color is blue otter. Now that I see her coloring better I am leaning more away from tan. She probably isn't purebred. You can't just say mix for the insurance?


----------



## lovelops (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow she is a _Chameleon ! She looks tiny and like a tan in the first pics, different in the others, and in these last ones she looks HUGE. How much does she weigh?

Vanessa

_


----------



## Azerane (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I agree with blue otter for colour, can definitely see those tan marks now, and there is no shading on the legs. I know that for next time now too. 

I'm afraid I can't help with breed, but quite well arched and small ears.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 16, 2014)

Becs I still think he looks a lot like Bandit with his markings. He is a handsome little guy whatever he is and so lucky in his new home.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 16, 2014)

The markings are similar, but as woahlookitsme said, the tan behind the head and just under the nose is the difference, in addition to the fact that Bandit has very dark ears and paws, and this bunny doesn't.

Still adorable


----------



## stuart2605 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all Just an update about smokey. Sadly We had to her back to the shop. She slowly became more and more aggressive over time. Think she was mentally scarred from before. She began to attack anyone who went near her and bite. She bit my face which I think was the last straw. We are looking for another one now. :-(


----------

